# 20 gallon tank ideas?



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to TFK and generally new to fishkeeping. I'm planning on buying a 2o gallon tank. I want to attempt to do a planted-tank cycle. Other than that, I have no idea what to stock the tank with. I would like a fairly easy set of fish that can live well with the live plants. I also am not sure what plants to use. Just looking for some ideas, i've been looking at other posts about this here also.
Thanks! :lol:


----------



## burnsbabe (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking around is going to help you a lot as far as coming up with an idea of what fish you think are interesting. Skim through the Profiles you see linked up top and read some good books. 

Planted tanks work with most species. Some will love you for it, some couldn't care either way. A few species actively rearrange the tank and so, aren't suited for planted tanks.

If I were you, setting up a 20g, I'd be looking at dwarf cichlids. They're usually not as unruly as their larger cousins, display great color, and have interesting habits.


----------



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks, I'll look into those dwarf cichlids.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

At the head of the Aquarium Plants section, there is a series of 4 articles entitled "A Basic Approach to the Natural Planted Aquarium" that will provide lots of background information on simple planted tanks.

The Fish Profiles section (second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top) has a lot of fish species, and information for each on preferred water parameters, compatibility, numbers (many have to be in groups), etc. Knowing your tap water parameters (hardness and pH) is essential before you decide on fish since not all fish will last in any water.

As you browse these, questions may arise; don't hesitate to ask, there are lots of members with experience here.

Byron.


----------



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks, I have read those articles by you and they were very helpful!


----------

